
Star Trek and the kiss that changed TV - benologist
http://www.bbc.com/culture/story/20160707-star-trek-turns-50-why-it-was-subversive-and-groundbreaking
======
xiaoma
Not only did Star Trek TOS feature the first interracial kiss on national
television, but DS9 featured the first same-sex kiss a generation later. It
also had some very prescient pre-9/11 warnings about the dark side of a war on
terrorism.

The series has always been as much about social progress as technology.

